# Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten



## mixxed_up (12. Dezember 2011)

*Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Microsoft kann sich beglückwünschen - die zweite Konsole des Unternehmens, die Xbox 360, knackte kürzlich die Marke von 60.000.000 verkauften Einheiten. Damit befindet sich die bereits 6 Jahre alte Konsole auf dem zweiten Platz dieser Generation, trotzdem aber weit abgeschlagen von der Nintendo Wii, welche mit ca. 91 Millionen verkaufter Exemplare unangefochtener Meister dieser Disziplin ist. 

Sehr stolz sein kann Microsoft besonders auf die Verkäufe in UK, dort wurden allein 7,1 der knapp 19 Millionen europäischer Exemplare abgesetzt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die PlayStation 3 dagegen befindet sich weiterhin auf Platz 3, die Xbox 360 konnte ihren Vorsprung in den letzten Monaten noch ausbauen. 

Quellen: Xbox 360, VGChartz


----------



## Pas89 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Habe den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut. Besonders auf Halo und Gears of War könnte ich nicht so einfach verzichten.


----------



## Beer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Ich habe mir eine 360 damals zum GTA IV start gekauft und bis dato keinen Cent den ich in das Gerät gesteckt habe nachgetrauert. Es ist ein günstiges Gerät mit solider Technik und einigen netten exklusiv Titeln, wie etwa Alan Wake. Zwar kann sie nicht mit einem PC mithalten, aber durch Kinect macht sie auch in Gruppen Spaß wie die Wii im Jahr 2006/2007, welche bei mir inzwischen nur noch verstaubt.


----------



## The_GTS (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Seitdem meine beiden 360 den Red Ring of Death hatten, bin ich auf PS3 umgestigen. Deshalb nie wider XBox!


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



The_GTS schrieb:


> Seitdem meine beiden 360 den Red Ring of Death hatten, bin ich auf PS3 umgestigen. Deshalb nie wider XBox!


 Dafür aber gratis Support... 
Finde die Xbox 360 auch klasse und werde wahrscheinlich bei der nächsten Konsole wieder darauf umsteigen wegen Halo, GOW etc. ftw!!


----------



## The_GTS (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Schade das es nach dem 3. beziehungsweise 4. jahr war. An sich ne Tolle konsohle, aber Red Ring  is das aus gewesen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

windows pcs gibts bestimmt mehr

ist ein Haufen elektroschrott 60 000 000 Xbox, die total veraltet und bald unbrauchbar sind..


----------



## Nuallan (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



> Sehr stolz sein kann Microsoft besonders auf die Verkäufe in UK, dort wurden allein 7,1 der knapp 19 Millionen europäischer Exemplare abgesetzt.



Hehe, woran mag das wohl liegen.. *grübel*


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> windows pcs gibts bestimmt mehr
> 
> ist ein Haufen elektroschrott 60 000 000 Xbox, die total veraltet und bald unbrauchbar sind..


 Ach ja findest du ? Warum ? Bloß weil es alt ist ? 
Die Super Nintendo ist auch alt aber geil... 
Mindestens 50.000.000 Leute finden es nicht so!


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ist ein Haufen elektroschrott 60 000 000 Xbox, die total veraltet und bald unbrauchbar sind..


 
Das Getrolle kannst du dir sparen ...

Wieso sollten sie unbrauchbar sein? Die nächste Konsole ist weder angekündigt noch endet der Online-Service für die Xbox 360. Im Gegenteil, damit geht es erst richtig los, siehe z.B. SkyGo und die anderen geplanten Apps wie LoveFilm und Co. Mit viel Glück kommt vielleicht auch noch ein Blu-ray Laufwerk für die Box. Spielen kann man sowieso noch weiter. 

Also wieso sollten sie unbrauchbar werden? Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das Getrolle kannst du dir sparen ...
> 
> Wieso sollten sie unbrauchbar sein? Die nächste Konsole ist weder angekündigt noch endet der Online-Service für die Xbox 360. Im Gegenteil, damit geht es erst richtig los, siehe z.B. SkyGo und die anderen geplanten Apps wie LoveFilm und Co. Mit viel Glück kommt vielleicht auch noch ein Blu-ray Laufwerk für die Box. Spielen kann man sowieso noch weiter.
> 
> Also wieso sollten sie unbrauchbar werden? Denk mal darüber nach.



Die Hardware ist total veraltet, und ein Blueray kann man da bestimmt nicht nachrüsten, und wennshcon kann man sich gleich eine PS3 für 199? kaufen.

Zum spielen, alte Titel... aber neue? Bald kommen die richtigen 3D TVs, und damit auch die neue box!


----------



## seltsam (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Da sieht man wunderbar die verteilung auf's ausland - und ehrlich gesagt ,ist es mir scheißegal was außerhalb deutscher grenzen passiert.
deswegen wundern mich die meisten kommentare auf einer deutschen PC seite immer wieder.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Diese Konsumopfer mit ihrem "Die Hardware ist schon X Jahre alt".
Warum soll man mit alten Spiele keinen Spaß haben?

Ich packe immernoch die alten Konsolen raus auch wenn diese auf einem Full HD nicht wirklich toll aussehen. Sie machen immernoch Spaß und es wird auch mal zu zweit oder viert Mario Kart 64 und Super Smash Brothers auf dem N64, Fifa und F-Zero auf der SNES oder WipeOut, Gran Turismo und R-Type Delta auf der PSX gezockt. 
(Wobei ich der R-Type und Gradius Reihe nachtrauere... Schade das es keine Fortsetzungen mehr gibt)

Und vor kurzem hab ich auch mal wieder Unreal 1 ausgepackt... Es macht immernoch bock.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist total veraltet, und ein Blueray kann man da bestimmt nicht nachrüsten, und wennshcon kann man sich gleich eine PS3 für 199? kaufen.
> 
> Zum spielen, alte Titel... aber neue? Bald kommen die richtigen 3D TVs, und damit auch die neue box!


 
Welche richtigen 3DTVs? Die sind bereits draußen, und bis TVs ohne Brille in annehmbarer Größe kommen, die auch noch bezahlbar sind, gehen sicher noch 10 Jahre ins Land. 3D kann die Xbox 360 ohnehin noch. Neue Titel werden ebenfalls sicher noch mindestens 3 Jahre kommen. 

Und warum sollte man Blu-ray nicht nachrüsten können? 1080p Videos laufen über Zune doch auch, und selbst die PS3 kann das. 

Weißt du überhaupt wovon du redest?


----------



## AeroX (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan einer Xbox aber mit alten Konsolen kann auch seinen Spaß haben. Sehr viel sogar  also kann man es sicherlich auch mit einer Xbox


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Der c64 hat es ja nur auf 30 M geschafft, denn hat Microsoft also schon mal locker geschlagen.


----------



## H@buster (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Überrascht mich ja schon, es wurde ja eigentlich vorrausgesagt, dass die PS3 schnell an der 360 vorbeizieht^^
Schön zu sehen, dass *meine* Konsole so weit vorne mit dabei ist ;D
Hab mir am ersten Cyber Monday diesen Jahres ne 360 in der GoW Edition gekauft^^ Nachdem die alte daheim am RROD gestorben ist und die immer noch keiner repariert hat xD


----------



## tFFMrPink (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

gz an ms!

ich selbst hab meine erste xbox anno 2005 am 30.12 ausgepackt  (359€ mit NFS-MW+der kleinen Fernbedienung!)

hat gut 10 monate gehalten,dann gabs den ersten rod.aber ms hat die konsole innerhalb von nur einer woche ausgetauscht.die bekam dann zwar auch nen rod,aber auch diese wurde fix getauscht.
die habe ich dann später verkauft und mir ne neuere falcon mit hdmi besorgt 
die hält mittlerweile seit gut 2 3 jahren,und hat mir ne menge schöne abende beschert .wirklich eine klasse konsole.technisch zwar ,wie bekannt,etwas veraltet,tortzdem macht die entspannte zockerei ne menge spaß 

desweiteren nutze ich die gute box auch noch zum anschauen meiner hd dvd sammlung.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Meine letzte Konsole war der Sega Megadrive und das wird auch meine letze bleiben. Dafür spiele ich zu wenig Spiele als mir einen weiteren Staubfänger ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen - dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade, auch finde ich die Steuerung mit Pad nicht gerade berauschend außer vllt. bei Arcade Autorennen.


----------



## exa (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die nächste Konsole ist weder angekündigt noch endet der Online-Service für die Xbox 360. Im Gegenteil, damit geht es erst richtig los, siehe z.B. SkyGo und die anderen geplanten Apps wie LoveFilm und Co. Mit viel Glück kommt vielleicht auch noch ein Blu-ray Laufwerk für die Box. Spielen kann man sowieso noch weiter.


 
habe nie verstanden, warum man das HD-DVD Laufwerk nicht einfach auf BD umgestellt hat... so ist es bei mir dann doch die PS3 geworden...


----------



## -Life- (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist total veraltet, und ein Blueray kann man da bestimmt nicht nachrüsten, und wennshcon kann man sich gleich eine PS3 für 199? kaufen.
> 
> Zum spielen, alte Titel... aber neue? Bald kommen die richtigen 3D TVs, und damit auch die neue box!


 
Ich hoffe die Zahl '85' steht nicht für dein Alter. 

MfG


----------



## wiley (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Da mal nen Turm draus bauen mmmmmhhhh


----------



## Headologic (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist total veraltet, und ein Blueray kann man da bestimmt nicht nachrüsten, und wennshcon kann man sich gleich eine PS3 für 199? kaufen.
> 
> Zum spielen, alte Titel... aber neue? Bald kommen die richtigen 3D TVs, und damit auch die neue box!


 
Auch wenn ich reiner PC-Anhänger bin, wechsel mich mit der PS gerne ab. Deine Aussagen sind sowas von sinnlos. 
Eine Konsole ist auch nicht zum austauschen einzelner Hardware gedacht. Dann könntest du das mit nem Samsung S II auch machen, was noch sinnloser wäre, weil dir die Hardwareteile beim schütteln durch die Kloobrille fallen ^^
Stattdessen, ab und zu, aktuellere Versionen von Konsolen die auf dem Stand der Technik sind.


----------



## Rollora (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> windows pcs gibts bestimmt mehr
> 
> ist ein Haufen elektroschrott 60 000 000 Xbox, die total veraltet und bald unbrauchbar sind..


 Veraltet und unbrauchbar?

Auch wenn ich PC User bin, hab ich mal Spatzen von den dächern trällern gehört, dass das alter bei einer Konsole egal ist, und neue Spiele die darauf erscheinen genau so drauf laufen, ob die Xbox 360 jetzt Baujahr 2006 oder 2011 ist...


----------



## Matze211 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer aller aktuellen Konsolen (spr. Wii, PS3 und XBOX360) und einem annehmbaren PC, aber ich muss sagen, dass der Titel entscheidet auf welcher Plattform ich spiele. Im Moment ist es der PC mit Battlefield 3, weil es da einfach am besten aussieht und mir Egoshooter mit Maus und Tastatur einfach mehr liegen als mit dem Pad.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

ob ps3 oder x360 die haben beide vor und nachteile! hab die xbox360-2x mal gehabt und die ps3 seit 3jahren ohne probleme das wahr mal eine 40er version hab die umgebaut auf 320GB, meine ps3 läuft und läuft keine schwächen und zocke fast jeden tag, kauf mir auch immer die neusten blockbuster, von daher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der ps3! naja bei denn konsolen kommts nur auf die games an, und hoffen das dass game sauber programmiert ist!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2011)

Die gute alte xBox 
Habe ich immer mehr gemocht als die PS3, da fand ich den Controller bescheiden.
Da ich 3D in der jetztigen Form für unnützen Bullshit halte, ich quasi keine DVDs, geschweige denn Bluerays gucke, reicht so ne "alte" xBox vollkommen aus


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Diese Konsumopfer mit ihrem "Die Hardware ist schon X Jahre alt".
> Warum soll man mit alten Spiele keinen Spaß haben?
> 
> Ich packe immernoch die alten Konsolen raus auch wenn diese auf einem Full HD nicht wirklich toll aussehen. Sie machen immernoch Spaß und es wird auch mal zu zweit oder viert Mario Kart 64 und Super Smash Brothers auf dem N64, Fifa und F-Zero auf der SNES oder WipeOut, Gran Turismo und R-Type Delta auf der PSX gezockt.
> ...



Unreal1 auf der Xbox?

Gut mariokart 64 etc sind EPIC, aber was gibt es schon für ein tolles Xbox Game das es auf dem PC nicht gibt? Ausserdem ist hier das PCGH Forum und nicht das XBOXGH Forum

@-Life- , nein steht es nicht, und ich hoffe dein -Life- besteht aus mehr als noch unsinnigeren Kommentaren als "meine bösen", die wenigstens meine Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Meine Oma spielt noch mit Super Mario auf nem Super Nintendo (Koaxialkabel Verbindung) ... und solange wie es spass macht ist es doch egal. Wenn Ihr die beste Grafik etc. haben wollt geht auf die Strasse, bessere Grafik gibt es nicht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Meine Oma spielt noch mit Super Mario auf nem Super Nintendo (Koaxialkabel Verbindung) ... und solange wie es spass macht ist es doch egal. Wenn Ihr die beste Grafik etc. haben wollt geht auf die Strasse, bessere Grafik gibt es nicht


 
Jaja der alte Spruch, nur kann man da nicht jeden abknallen und mit nem Jet rumdüsen

SIMS Spieler jedoch haben echt einen Knick weg


----------



## Clawhammer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Das mit meiner Ome war kein Scherz 

Abknallen schon nur muss man mit gewisse Konsequenzen rechnen xD "Game Over" gibt es da nicht


----------



## DanielUnruh (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> windows pcs gibts bestimmt mehr
> 
> ist ein Haufen elektroschrott 60 000 000 Xbox, die total veraltet und bald unbrauchbar sind..


 
klar ist die X-Box Hardware veraltet im Vergleich zum PC, aber was da aus dieser Hardware noch rausgeholt wird ist einfach der Wahnsinn, man braucht sich zb nur Gears of War 3 anschauen oder Alan Wake den so einen realistischen Wald hab ich selten in einen Videospiel gesehen, und jetzt zeig mir mal bitte ein PC das mit der gleichen Hardware genau die gleiche Grafikpracht zabern kann


----------



## FlintEastwood (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



DanielUnruh schrieb:


> ...und jetzt zeig mir mal bitte ein PC das mit der gleichen Hardware genau die gleiche Grafikpracht zabern kann...



Arrgh, ich hasse diese "gleiche Hardware" Vergleiche.
Man vergleicht doch auch keinen Toaster mit einem Backofen. Natürlich röstet ein Toaster einen Toast viel effizienter, aber im Backofen kann man eben extra noch Kuchen und Pizza backen.

Ich durfte bei 'nem Kumpel an seiner XBox GoW 2+3 durchzocken. Die Games sind richtige Meilensteine - ohne Zweifel.
Aber die Xbox steht in der Ecke und macht Mega-Lüfter-Lärm, nur um ein Spiel mit matschigen Texturen in knapper 720p Auflösung bei 30fps darzustellen. Und die Fadenkreuz-Fummelei mit dem Controller ist auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Wie geil hätten die Spiele mit scharfen Texturen in 1080p bei 60fps + 3D-Vision auf einem flüsterleisen PC ausgesehen ( siehe GoW1 PC-Version ) - *seufz* .


----------



## beercarrier (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

die box hat ihre berechtigung, seit den jasper boards keine (sehr selten ) rods und nach der slim sogar das laufwerk htpc tauglich. mmn eine der besten konsolen ever, finde dieses pcler vs konsoleros total übertrieben, da das ganze auf kurz oder lang eh zusammenwächst, die loslösung der spelekonsolensoftware von der spielekonsolenhardware hat doch schon begonnen ( sony´s neuer handheld als smatphone oder klassisch). die limitierung der hardware hat auch vorteile, auch pc-software-hersteller versuchen zwischen min vorausetzungenund den empfohlenen einen großen bogen zu spannen, d.h. die benötigten hardwarestandards so gering wie mögich zuhalten, damit möglichst viele ihr produkt anwenden können, da sind die handyproduktzyklen einiger pc teile echt übertrieben, grakas alle monate tauschen zu können ist zwar ein flexibleres system, das dort aber übertriebn wird kann man schon am rebranding sehen. und die grafik eines crysis macht vlt aber nur vlt das spiel schöner aber nich besser, hey ich bin mit "bleifuss" aufgewachsen, die grafik sollte nicht die schmerzgrenze überschreiten, aber ob mich das spielen packt hängt auch von einer menge weiteren dinge ab. 
die xbox ist ein entertainment system mit genug leistung um den verwöhnten spieler in allen bereichen ein mindestmaß an qualität zuliefern. und das bei einstiegspreisen um 200€, leute ich wette eure graka hat mehr gekostet. wem die konsolenoptik genügt, wir reden hier ja nicht über die grafikpracht eine nes, der kommt auf ein nicht unbeträchtliches leistung pro euroverhältnis.
konsoleros habens gut, sie sind die profis von morgen, sie kennen schon die neue interktive pc software, sie kommt ja gerne als dashboard-äugiges handybetriebssystemartiges weich gespültes etwas, ala meine mikrowelle is genauso einfach zu bedienen (z.b. win 8), aber was kann ich wirklich einstellen, (mal abgesehen von der zeit die ich davor stehe und warte). wo werde ich nich alles gebunden an vorgaben und gemeckert wird über die hardware, das ganze xbox paket kostet weit weniger als ein einstiegs-spiele-pc, dafür doch wirklich leistungsfähig genug und vielseitig einsetzbar, es gibt mmplayer die mit ihrem superschnellen arm-herzen mehr kosten. aber es bremst ja so. die hardware. wo alle darüber reden das mobile gaming, dh smartphones in zukunft ganze pc´s und konsolen ersetzen. die haben genug leistung - mit der richtigen, einfach zubedienenden, die eine hälfte der softwarestandards-ingonierenden, (tja die andere hälfte der standards wird nicht unterstützt) mega betriebsystem software (mbss=mindestens bis sie schreien)


----------



## Ifosil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Was? 60 Millionen mal? Dann ist es ja noch schlechter mit der Menschheit bestellt als ich angenommen habe  Vorallem bei den Amis wird eh nicht mit gehirn gekauft ^^

*sry musst ich mal rauslassen ^^ auch wenns nicht stimmt*


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Wen wunderts? Das Ding kostet 180 Euro, dafür kriegste am PC nichtmal ne GTX 560. Die Xbox wird einem seit Jahren fürn Appel und n Ei nachgeschmissen, zudem kann sie jeder Vollidiot bedienen. Spottbillig und idiotensicher verkauft sich nunmal gut.


----------



## Rohstoff (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wen wunderts? Das Ding kostet 180 Euro, dafür kriegste am PC nichtmal ne GTX 560. Die Xbox wird einem seit Jahren fürn Appel und n Ei nachgeschmissen, zudem kann sie jeder Vollidiot bedienen. Spottbillig und idiotensicher verkauft sich nunmal gut.



Klingt irgendwie beleidigend. Für den Zweck, für den eine Xbox benutzt wird (Zocken, DVDs, Musik) kann auch ein PC von jedem Vollidioten bedient werden. Nur dass dieser Vollidiot, je nach Fähigkeit und Fertigkeit, noch modden, cracken, Beiträge mit katastrophaler Rechtschreibung posten und sonst wie customizen kann/darf. Die massiven Verkaufszahlen damit zu begründen, finde ich schwach.

Ich habe mein Box z. B. aus verschiedenen Gründen. Zum einen gibt es manche Spiele nur auf der Konsole (Gears, Bad Company, Mass Effect (damals). Zum anderen habe ich an manchen Tagen, nach neun Stunden im Büro, keine Lust mich schon wieder mit krummem Buckel an den PC zu setzen. Von der Couch aus auf den riesen TV zu schauen ist doch etwas komfortabler. Sehen das nur die Vollidioten mit Konsolen so? Eine Xbox oder auch PS3 ist eine Bereicherung für das Wohnzimmer (nicht nur Kinderzimmer ).


----------



## Sirius3100 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Eine Anmerkung bezüglich Vorsprung vor der PS3 ausbauen:
Wirklich deutlich mehr XBox 360 wurden nur am BlackFriday verkauft. Und generell ist die Holidayseason in den USA recht stark. Und da in den USA die XBox360 dominiert wird die XBox360 das letzte Quartal vermutlich auch gewinnen in den Verkaufszahlen (war letztes Jahr auch schon so). Wenn man aber das gesamte Jahr betrachtet verkauft sich die PS3 deutlich besser als die XBox360 und holt dementsprechend auf (ich denke dass das Bluray-Laufwerk dazu beitragen wird dass das auch so bleibt).

Was ich noch interessant finde: Es ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen dass XBox360 und PS3 beide in diesem Jahr ihr Peakyear haben werden. Nur um mal ein Gefühl dafür zu geben welchen Preis eine Konsole haben darf damit die Masse zugreift (auch die XBox360 gibt´s im Moment in den USA sehr günstig über verschiedenste Deals; nur falls jemand meint das es für die ja keine offizielle Preissenkung gab).


----------



## exa (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Box z. B. aus verschiedenen Gründen. Zum einen gibt es manche Spiele nur auf der Konsole (Gears, Bad Company, Mass Effect (damals). Zum anderen habe ich an manchen Tagen, nach neun Stunden im Büro, keine Lust mich schon wieder mit krummem Buckel an den PC zu setzen. Von der Couch aus auf den riesen TV zu schauen ist doch etwas komfortabler. Sehen das nur die Vollidioten mit Konsolen so? Eine Xbox oder auch PS3 ist eine Bereicherung für das Wohnzimmer (nicht nur Kinderzimmer ).



Kann man einen PC etwa nicht an den Fernseher anschließen? Gamepads gibts massig... ok, das mit den Exklusivtiteln ist noch ein Argument...

Oder anders: seit wann gibt es keine bequemen Bürostühle mehr? Die Zeiten in denen ich buckelig vorm PC gehockt habe sind seit Jahren vorbei... nun sitze ich schön zurückgelehnt mit ausgestrekten Beinen vorm PC, sodass ich es auf der Couch eigentlich nicht bequemer finde...


----------



## Rohstoff (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



exa schrieb:


> Kann man einen PC etwa nicht an den Fernseher anschließen? Gamepads gibts massig... ok, das mit den Exklusivtiteln ist noch ein Argument...
> 
> Oder anders: seit wann gibt es keine bequemen Bürostühle mehr? Die Zeiten in denen ich buckelig vorm PC gehockt habe sind seit Jahren vorbei... nun sitze ich schön zurückgelehnt mit ausgestrekten Beinen vorm PC, sodass ich es auf der Couch eigentlich nicht bequemer finde...



Klar kann man einen PC am TV anschließen, aber come on, wer hat seinen High End-PC dauerhaft am TV und bedient ihn via Funkmaus und -tastatur? Es geht ja nicht um die Möglichkeit. Zum Aspekt Gamepad... ich will sehen, wie du deinen PC am Fernseher hängen hast und online BF3 mit dem Pad spielst... Sehr ungewöhnlich und kaum chancengleich. Bei der Konsole haben alle die gleichen gediegenen Voraussetzungen. Hier wieder: Es geht nicht darum ob es möglich ist.

Das mit den Bürostühlen find ich auch nicht ganz einleuchtend. Die Stühle sollen in den letzten Jahren bequemer geworden sein? Hab ich was verpasst? Sitzt man nicht mehr mit dem Hintern drauf? Eine Couch, auf der man sich setzen/legen/ausstrecken kann wie man will, soll nicht bequemer sein? Im Ernst, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ein Großteil der PC-Zocker eine (auf Dauer) unbequeme und ungesunde Haltung beim Daddeln hat. Man denke an das typische Bild vom gebückten PC-User. Wenn ich sage, dass man nach einem Tag im Büro keine Lust mehr auf Stühle hat, willst du mir sagen, dass die Couch nicht ruft? 

Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft meinen, dass die Leute eine Xbox kaufen, weil sie zu dumm für den PC sind. Ich bitte euch!


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Klar kann man einen PC am TV anschließen, aber come on, wer hat seinen High End-PC dauerhaft am TV und bedient ihn via Funkmaus und -tastatur?



Ich mache das. 
Meine Couch hat eine extra breite Liegefläche und das Funktioniert wunderbar. Tastatur liegt links neben mir und Maus natürlich rechts.



> Das mit den Bürostühlen find ich auch nicht ganz einleuchtend. Die Stühle sollen in den letzten Jahren bequemer geworden sein? Hab ich was verpasst? Sitzt man nicht mehr mit dem Hintern drauf? Eine Couch, auf der man sich setzen/legen/ausstrecken kann wie man will, soll nicht bequemer sein? Im Ernst, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ein Großteil der PC-Zocker eine (auf Dauer) unbequeme und ungesunde Haltung beim Daddeln hat. Man denke an das typische Bild vom gebückten PC-User. Wenn ich sage, dass man nach einem Tag im Büro keine Lust mehr auf Stühle hat, willst du mir sagen, dass die Couch nicht ruft?


Hmm, nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich an einen Konsolenspieler denke kommt mir auch immer als erstes das Bild eines sitzenden, ungesund nach vorne gebückten Menschen in den Sinn, weil der Fernseher zu weit weg / zu klein ist oder weshalb auch immer.



> Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft meinen, dass die Leute eine Xbox kaufen, weil sie zu dumm für den PC sind. Ich bitte euch!


Es gibt genug Konsoleros die indirekt genau das sagen. PC = zu kompliziert. Konsole = nix denken.


----------



## 2Fast4Me (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Ich meine das ernsthaft - wenn man die kommentare der konsoleros liest ist selbst ein treiber schon zu viel der technik für die meisten.
ein wunder das sie die konsole aus der packung bekommen.


----------



## Rohstoff (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich mache das.  Meine Couch hat eine extra breite Liegefläche und das Funktioniert wunderbar. Tastatur liegt links neben mir und Maus natürlich rechts



Sowas gibt es tatsächlich?  Wie nutzt du denn die Tastatur, wenn du zockst? Liegt sie dann immer noch links daneben? Oder nutzen etwa auch PC-User Gamepads? Nein, das gibts doch nicht  Wie kannst du dann das Bild vom gebückten Konsolero im Kopf haben, wenn du selbst am TV daddelst?

Ich als leidenschaftlicher Multiplattformer weiss die Vorzüge aller Plattformen zu schätzen. Wenn es grafisch hübsch (BF3) oder modifizierbar (Skyrim) sein soll, sitze ich krumm am PC. Wenn ich bequem ein paar Rätsel lösen (Portal 2) oder Locust schlachten will (Gears), sitze ich halt entspannt, von Kissen unterstützt, im Wohnzimmer 

Zum Thema Konsole = Nix denken: Der Grundgedanke bei der Konsole ist doch "Spiel rein und los gehts", nicht? Wie ist es denn am PC, wenn dieses "Spiel rein und los gehts" nicht funktioniert? Dann kommt doch immer das Geheule vom ach so intelligenten PC-User "Mein Spiel startet nicht, mein Origin ärgert mich, Mir wird Treiberfehler XY angezeigt".... So watt nu? Ich mag dieses Gerede vom dummen Konsolero nicht. Es ist absolut haltlos. Und zu sagen, dass 60 mio verkaufte Boxen auf massig Idioten hindeuten... naaaja


@ Vorredner:

Netter erster Post. Behalt deine Meinung ruhig, aber sei dir im Klaren, dass dich solche Aussagen nicht unbedingt schlauer machen


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es tatsächlich?  Wie nutzt du denn die Tastatur, wenn du zockst? Liegt sie dann immer noch links daneben? Oder nutzen etwa auch PC-User Gamepads?



Die Tasta liegt so im 45° Winkel links neben mir. Funktioniert super mit der richtigen Tastaturbelegung. 
Gamepads sind einer der Gründe wieso ich keine Konsole will. 



> Nein, das gibts doch nicht  Wie kannst du dann das Bild vom gebückten Konsolero im Kopf haben, wenn du selbst am TV daddelst?


Na weil das auf die paar Konsoleros die ich selber kenne zutrifft.


----------



## sinthor4s (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Das beste was uns die XBox 360 beschert hat ist doch der ihr beiligende Controller.
Ich hab mir die Konsole zwar nicht gekauft aber das Pad benutze ich gerne am PC für 
Spiele wie Davil May Cry 4 oder Darksiders.


----------



## exa (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

@ Rohstoff:

Ich hab ja selber ne PS3, aber weißt du, wo ich sitze wenn ich an der zocke? in meinem Bürostuhl^^

Liegen beim Gamen geht gar nicht klar! entweder man kriegt ne Nackenstarre weil man im komischen Winkel auf den Bildschirm schaut (aufm Bauch schaut man extrem nach oben, auf dem Rücken extrem nach unten), oder man muss sich abstützen (seitliches Liegen), was auf die Dauer auch unbequem wird... alles andere ist Stzen, auch wenn man die Füße hochlegt...

Ich pers mag es nicht so ganz, wenn die Füße auf gleichem Niveau wie der A**** sind, ergo ist eine Couch nicht bequemer... was bequemer wäre, wäre ein "Wellnesssessel", also einstellbar mit Fussstütze... aber es gibt "Chefsessel" bei denen faktisch nur die Fussstütze fehlt, um als "Wellnesssessel" durchzugehen. Klar das es die nicht für 60 Euro im nächsten Kaufhaus gibt...
Funktastaur- und Maus gibt es Massenhaft, die auch bequem von den Knien aus bedienbar ist. Die richtige Breite der Couch vorrausgesetzt (sonst wäre es ja auch eher eine gepolsterte Bank) geht das einwandfrei! Hab längere Zeit den PC am Fernsehen gehabt und von der Couch aus bedient...


----------



## Marty66 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Immer wieder lächerlich, wie hier einige "ihren Schwanzvergleich" betreiben. Zeigt mir mal ne 300€ Grafikkarte von 2005, die Crysis 2 auf einem 1080p Display so eine hübsche flüssige Grafik hinzaubert(Spiele auf nem großen Plasma). Also ich bin Crysis Fan, und habe die PC und die Xbox Version. Also ich finde beide Klasse....
Auch die PS3 find ich klasse, habe sie aber verkauft, da sie kein 3D und DTS-HD gleichzeitig ausgeben kann(viele neue 3D Filme haben DTS HD Sound). Rennspiele wie Forza 4 oder GT sehen auf den Konsolen Hammer aus....
Und nein, ich habe keinen Bock, meinen PC, der bald eine Wasserkühlung bekommt, ins Wohnzimmer zu schleppen.
Und auf jedes Jahr ne neue GPU habe ich auch kein Bock, also hole ich mir alle paar Jahre ein richtiges Brett, undwarte wieder ein paar Jahre, bis ich CPU und GPU tausche. Für meine Hardware der letzten 6 Jahre hätte ich mir schon 15 Xboxen holen können

Also seid schön friedlich und vertragt einander Und seht es positiv, durch die Multiplattformgeschichte brauche ich meine GPU nicht jedes Jahr tauschen


----------



## Rohstoff (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



exa schrieb:


> @ Rohstoff: Ich hab ja selber ne PS3, aber weißt du, wo ich sitze wenn ich an der zocke? in meinem Bürostuhl^^



Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen  Vll. zeigst du mir mal ein Bild von deinem Bürostuhl, oder einem ähnlichen. Irgendwas muss ich falsch machen. Der Mann im Laden hat mir versichert, dass drei Beine an einem Hocker ein Qualitätsmerkmal sind 

Nee, es soll ja jeder zocken wie er will. Einer der Gründe warum ich meine Konsolen (PS360) bevorzuge, ist dass ich dabei bequem sitzen/liegen (und stehen ) kann. Am Pc kann ich weder bequem liegen noch stehen und sitzen "muss" ich so oder so schon den ganzen Tag


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rohstoff schrieb:


> Nee, es soll ja jeder zocken wie er will. Einer der Gründe warum ich meine Konsolen (PS360) bevorzuge, ist dass ich dabei bequem sitzen/liegen (und stehen ) kann. Am Pc kann ich weder bequem liegen noch stehen und sitzen "muss" ich so oder so schon den ganzen Tag


 
Kauf dir wie ich eine Couch die mehr Bett als Couch ist. Dann klappts auch mit dem liegen am PC. 

@Marty66
Also sorry, aber dein Post strotzt ja nur so von Wiedersprüchen.


----------



## zøtac (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Unreal1 auf der Xbox?
> 
> Gut mariokart 64 etc sind EPIC, aber was gibt es schon für ein tolles Xbox Game das es auf dem PC nicht gibt? Ausserdem ist hier das PCGH Forum und nicht das XBOXGH Forum


 Halo, Gears of War usw. vielleicht?
Hab meine Xbox am release gekauft und nie bereut


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



zøtac schrieb:


> Hab meine Xbox am release gekauft und nie bereut



Und die funktioniert noch? Die solltest du in Watte packen, so etwas hat sicher mal Seltenheitswert.


----------



## zøtac (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Und die funktioniert noch? Die solltest du in Watte packen, so etwas hat sicher mal Seltenheitswert.


 Wie am ersten Tag läuft die. 
Mal schaun was ich auf Ebay bekomm, "Letzte rev. 1 Xbox 360 ohne rrod"


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wie am ersten Tag läuft die.
> Mal schaun was ich auf Ebay bekomm, "Letzte rev. 1 Xbox 360 ohne rrod"


 
Nö, die Vorletzte. 
Ich kenne auch noch Jemanden der so eine hat. Das Teil hat aber auch kaum Betriebsstunden.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Die Freuen sich über 60Mio. Lächerlich sage ich da nur zu! Hätten die damit etwas eingestellt oder bewiesen währe es etwas, aber so ist das einfach nichts besonders, denn einige Konsolen viel früher haben das Locker erreicht. 

Konsolen die deutlich mehr verkauft wurden: PS1, 2, P, Wii, NDS.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Die Freuen sich über 60Mio. Lächerlich sage ich da nur zu! Hätten die damit etwas eingestellt oder bewiesen währe es etwas, aber so ist das einfach nichts besonders, denn einige Konsolen viel früher haben das Locker erreicht.
> 
> Konsolen die deutlich mehr verkauft wurden: PS1, 2, P, Wii, NDS.


 
Früher war die PlayStation 2 auch fast konkurrenzlos. 

In der 6. Generation der Konsolen wurden bis Release der Next-Gen Konsolen ca. folgende Verkaufszahlen erreicht:


PS2 = 120 Millionen
Gamecube: 22 Millionen
Xbox: 25 Millionen

Total: 167 Millionen Konsolen.

Von dieser Generation sind es:


Wii: ca. 92 Millionen
Xbox 360: 60 Millionen
PlayStation 3: 57 Millionen

Total: 209 Millionen Konsolen.

Dabei sind Handhelds wie PSP und Nintendo DS nicht einmal eingerechnet. Bei denen sind es:


Nintendo DS: ca. 150 Millionen
PSP: ca. 71 Millionen

Total: 220 Millionen Handhelds.

Es kann also keine Rede davon sein, dass das alles wenig ist, weil nun drei Parteien sehr stark um das alles kämpfen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Persönliche Differenzen werden bitte per Pn geklärt, nicht hier im Thread.


----------



## Bull56 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

60 mille elektroschrott den man bis zum mond stapeln kann


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



DanielUnruh schrieb:


> klar ist die X-Box Hardware veraltet im Vergleich zum PC, aber was da aus dieser Hardware noch rausgeholt wird ist einfach der Wahnsinn, man braucht sich zb nur Gears of War 3 anschauen oder Alan Wake den so einen realistischen Wald hab ich selten in einen Videospiel gesehen, und jetzt zeig mir mal bitte ein PC das mit der gleichen Hardware genau die gleiche Grafikpracht zabern kann


 
Klar die Leistung WAR wirklich Wahnsinn, nur merkt man nun das die Spiele abgespeckt werden und dennoch mehr kosten als PC Games.
Schon nur in BF3 24 statt 64 Players, max 30FPS? Für COD mag die Konsole noch gut sein, kein Wunder bei der alten Grafikengine..

Vergleiche mal die Grafik zwischen der Xbox und einem I7 System mit 2x Gtx580, dann sehen wir wer dann lacht


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die Grafik zwischen der Xbox und einem I7 System mit 2x Gtx580, dann sehen wir wer dann lacht


 Das interessiert die Konsolenspieler nicht!  Die Xbox ist und bleib "Kult"!


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Das interessiert die Konsolenspieler nicht!  Die Xbox ist und bleib "Kult"!



Also die erste XBOX war in dem Moment vergessen wo die erste 360 im Laden stand.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also die erste XBOX war in dem Moment vergessen wo die erste 360 im Laden stand.


 Meinte damit allgemein "Konsolen".


----------



## Gast12307 (17. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hardware ist total veraltet, und ein Blueray kann man da bestimmt nicht nachrüsten, und wennshcon kann man sich gleich eine PS3 für 199? kaufen.



Genau  Wenn schon Konsole, dann PS3  ich habe nur drei Freunde der eine XBOX 360 besitzt und die finden, dass die PS3 besser ist (Blueray, Lovefilm (wird bei der XBOx ja vll. später noch nachgerüstet), Exclusivtitel (Uncharted, Killzone, Little Big Planet usw. Die Haloserie hab ich auch komplett gespielt und liebe sie, aber das neue Halo 4 ist nurnoch Geldmacherei... -.- )  (sie haben ihre  XBOX 360 Slim/ Elite/ die normale Weiße mit aufgerüsteter HDD m mit meiner PS3 Fat 80GiB verglichen) und meinte, dass er sich die XBOX nur gekauft hat, weil sie zum Kaufzeitpunk billiger war  soll nicht heißen, dass die XBOX-Besitzer arm sind, sondern nur das selbst die XBOX-Käufer (auf jeden Fall die, die ich kenne) die PS3 besser finden


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Genau  Wenn schon Konsole, dann PS3  ich habe nur drei Freunde der eine XBOX 360 besitzt und die finden, dass die PS3 besser ist (Blueray, Lovefilm (wird bei der XBOx ja vll. später noch nachgerüstet), Exclusivtitel (Uncharted, Killzone, Little Big Planet usw. Die Haloserie hab ich auch komplett gespielt und liebe sie, aber das neue Halo 4 ist nurnoch Geldmacherei... -.- )  (sie haben ihre  XBOX 360 Slim/ Elite/ die normale Weiße mit aufgerüsteter HDD m mit meiner PS3 Fat 80GiB verglichen) und meinte, dass er sich die XBOX nur gekauft hat, weil sie zum Kaufzeitpunk billiger war  soll nicht heißen, dass die XBOX-Besitzer arm sind, sondern nur das selbst die XBOX-Käufer (auf jeden Fall die, die ich kenne) die PS3 besser finden


Eine Frage: Wieso sollte Halo 4 nur noch Geldmacherei sein ?  (Lies dir mal die Romane zu Halo durch!)


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Halo 4? Ist das jetzt Halo Reach oder wieder was anderes?


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Halo 4? Ist das jetzt Halo Reach oder wieder was anderes?


 Wtf.... Bst glaub kein Halospieler oder ? Ich klär euch mal auf!
Also zuerst sind ganz normal Halo 1 - 3 erschienen. Darin wurde die Geschichte von Master Chief erzählt!
Dannach erschien Halo 3 ODST, hier war die Handlung während der Zeit von Teil 2! (Zwar nicht mehr über Master Chief, sondern über die ODST Soldaten), dannach erschien Halo Reach, das ist aber kein Halo 4!
Warum ? 
Weil Halo Reach ein Prolog ist! Sprich es schildert die Story vor dem ersten Teil und stellt es auch ziemlich gut da! Du kannst es sehr gut Nachvollziehen!
Halo 4 wird jetzt die Fortsetzung von Halo3. Wenn du mehr über die Story erfahren willst, spiel die Spiele, schau im Internet oder ließ dir die Romane durch! Die Story von Halo ist ENDGEIL!


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Xbox 360 knackt weltweite Verkäufe von 60.000.000 Einheiten*

Kann man getrost unterschreiben. Zumal gute Science Fiction Shooter sowieso rar sind...heutzutage muss ja alles im Irak, Iran, gegen Terroristen etc spielen.


----------

